# Should I feed Bloodworms to CRS?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Should I feed Bloodworms to CRS like once every few weeks?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

You could, I used to but not anymore because I get lazy easily. Plus unless you have a lot of tanks or a lot of shrimps, 1 cube is too much for one meal and I don't like the idea of re-freeze it after removed from its package.

Does it work? I think so. Females need protein to develop saddle and babies need protein to grow fast. But be careful about these animal protein because too much will get you molting issues. There are better protein source that's not as troublesome. 

Does it have problems? Yes, it does foul the water rather easily. Feed enough to be "taken" in 20 minutes is what I used to do. (1 - 1.5 pieces per adult shrimp). What I mean by "taken" is that none is left on the bottom in 20 minutes, they should all be taken away by shrimps and find a peaceful spot to enjoy.


----------

